# MPEG File, Tonspur verschieben...



## alexanderneipp (21. September 2003)

Folgendes Problem:
Hab einen Film im MPEG Format. Super Film, gute Qualität nur ist es so, dass der Ton einen Tick (0,5 bis 1 Sekunde) zu früh kommt, d.h. nicht mit den Lippenbewegungen übereinstimmt.

Gibt es da ein Tool mit dem ich das hinbiegen kann?

Danke!


----------



## Mark (21. September 2003)

Hi!

Mit *Virtual Dub* geht's:
Unter *Audio/Interleaving* gibt es eine *Audio skew correction* mit der Du den Ton Millisekundenweise vor- oder zurückschieben kannst...


----------



## suiciety (25. September 2003)

... dann hat er aber auf jeden Fall ne erneute Komrimierung!

Probier doch einfach mal mit bbMpeg 1.24b18 die ES mit nem Audio-Delay neu zu muxen...


----------



## Mark (25. September 2003)

@suiciety: Wieso eine erneute Komprimierung? *Direct Stream Copy* macht nix...


----------



## Bedi (13. Februar 2004)

@Pinky_M

Wenn ich versuche die MPEG Datei in Virtual Dub oder NanDub zu laden bekomme ich einen Fehler 'MPEG Import Filter : pack synchronization error' 
welche Filter muss ich installieren damit das klappt?


----------

